# Looking for places to socialise in dubai



## Ozinfashion (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi all, I came to Dubai on my own and wondering where I can go to meet new people. I went to Barasti beach today but everyone's in their cliques and very hard to socialise. If you have any suggestions for daytime or evenings, I would be very grateful


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Find some drunk people, they are always easy to socialize with


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Meet up has some great groups.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

guaranteed way to meet people... rear end another car with a single digit number plate...

not only will you meet a lot of new people, you will no longer have to worry about food or accommodation again...


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

meetup.com is good. I met all my friends on the internet.  Well, a few...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You must have a job since you are here? Why not also start with the people at work, and then you always meet friends of friends and random people.


----------

